# What Tide app?



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Curious to know what tide app you guys are using.

I have two, TideGraphPro which is my favorite, and Ocean Watch because they have a “Complication” for the Apple Watch which means on the watch face itself is an icon I can click on to see what the current tide is. TideGraphPro doesn’t offer that- I wish they did.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fishing Calendar
NOAA


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If you know feeding times you know what the tide is.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

new2theflats said:


> Curious to know what tide app you guys are using.
> 
> I have two, TideGraphPro which is my favorite, and Ocean Watch because they have a “Complication” for the Apple Watch which means on the watch face itself is an icon I can click on to see what the current tide is. TideGraphPro doesn’t offer that- I wish they did.


TideTrac


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

https://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/stations.html?type=Water+Levels

I like NOAA. Observed water levels are almost never in line with the predicted. The NOAA stations show the discrepancy very clearly. The observed water levels are what I need to know when venturing out into super shallow areas. 

How many times do I hear people in Texas say “the water was a lot higher or lower than I expected” and that’s because they looked at predicted tides on some app without consulting the actual data from the NOAA site. 

NOAA has observed wind speed and direction, water temperatures and some stations even have salinity.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

GPS realtide


----------

